# insurance for 30yo through A plan



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey,
I've used A-plan to ensure my 260bhp 200sx last year as they gave me an excellent quote (£400-ish fc), changing to the GTR for the last three months of the policy cost around £100 which I was happy with.
It's almost renewal time and A-plan have sent me a quote of £850 to ensure the Skyline for a year.... I was shocked that it was more than twice the quote for my S13. Is this a typical figure for a 30 year old with a clean licence? The car only has exhaust, filters and an uprated intercooler.

Any others with similar circumstances as me care to share their quotes please?

Many thanks,
Jonny


----------



## MPC-GTR (Aug 30, 2004)

I think this is a good quote, I was 30 when I got my R34 GTR and I had previously owned an S13 200SX too. I didn't use A-plan but I recall my insurance quote being a little over £1,000 clean licence and 9 years no claims, limited milage, garaged not used for work etc. Even now with a move to a much safer area regarding car crime, I still pay about £900.

I guess you have to factor in the value of the car as well as insurance group, along with where you live, is the car your daily drive and how frequently that model of car is stolen. It's never going to be cheap, but to be honest the cost of insurance is a drop in the ocean compared to the annual cost of GTR ownership.


----------



## GT-R Nutter (Apr 25, 2006)

just done mine with A-plan and they quoted me £650  which I thought was way to cheap - I even asked him to check over the details again


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Could be your post code ... I was £700 last year as a standard car with A-plan but this year insured it including the mods stage 1 mods that are being fitted in may and it's £600. I'm 33 with full NCB and my 26 year old girlfriend on it.


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

A plan have come through for me. Rang them up to see if they could do a better quote and they managed to get it down to £700 .

Jonny


----------

